# 2013 Sub-9 Gravel Grovel



## tjuillerat (Nov 9, 2012)

Join us for the 5th Annual Sub-9 Gravel Grovel!

When: Saturday, November 30 (yep - that's the Saturday after Thanksgiving)
Where: Midwest Trail Ride Horseman's Camp ~ Norman, IN

Gravel Grovel Race ~ 62 miles (100 km)
** UltraCross Championship Race Series Season Finale! **
~ Open Men
~ Open Men Masters (40+)
~ Open Women
~ Open Women Masters (40+)
~ Singlespeed/Fixed
~ Tandem

$65 General Registration - now thru Nov 27
$75 Onsite Registration

Gravel Grovel Fun Ride ~ 20 miles (approx) 
~ A casual ride to help burn off that extra plate of Thanksgiving fixin's!

$20 Junior Registration
~ 17 and under, must be accompanied by an adult
$45 General Registration - now thru Nov 27
$55 On-site Registration

Registration closes at NOON on Wednesday, Nov 27.

Go go Gravel Grovel to register or join us at www.Facebook.com/GravelGrovel for the latest updates and information!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Planning on being there!


----------



## tjuillerat (Nov 9, 2012)

If you haven't seen it yet, we've posted the new route for the upcoming Sub-9 Gravel Grovel﻿... the 62 mile route now includes several Hoosier National Forest trails just to even things up a bit between the mtb'ers and cx riders. We don't call this "mother nature's cyclocross race" for nothin'! 

Go to Gravel Grovel for all the info and a link to register!


----------

